# Cold Weather Work Gloves - Arc Resistant



## Mike_586 (Mar 24, 2009)

http://www.ytgloves.com/products.asp?productId=309&categoryId=40&subCategoryId=0&subCategory2Id=0

Those might do the trick...


----------



## chrisfnl (Sep 13, 2010)

It just might, that's a nice looking glove...


----------

